# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  3Gun, what shotguns do people recommend?

## nzfubz

Looking at purchasing a shotgun for 3 gun competition and would like every ones ideas / experience on what works, what not to get. Semi vs Pump etc.

My budget is around the $800 - $1000 mark so Saiga etc are out of my price range unfortunately.

Thanks in advance

----------


## jim160

For the price range you have given, the Mossberg 590 or 590A1 are good.  I have the 590 mil spec one and its pretty good.

But for more, the Benilli M4 is better, but that's outside your budget, and also mine.

Ive tried speed shooting with both and I can shoot both as fast as the other.  Autos can be picky with ammo and fail to cycle, but its all what you want and what your used to.  Ive only ever had pump actions so that's what im used to.

----------


## ishoot10s

I used an 1187 XCS Super Magnum set up with hooks for Arredondo speed loaders, alloy follower, oversize charging handle, oversize safety, rib mounted C-More STS, mag extension. A bit over 2.5k to set that up. I still have it, safe queen...

----------


## res

I have used a mossburgs 500,a Remington 870,saiga12 and a now a Remington versamax tactical. 
My first love is the saiga but in saying that a verper would be even better. Problem is some ranges/clubs can be dicks about removable mags and make you reload the one mag. A bigger issue is that it puts you in open. 
The versamax is by far the best shotgun I have ever used, a secondhand one could be close to your budget if you get lucky. 
Pumps suck

----------


## von tempsky fan

I might have a Beretta 1201FP in excellent condition for sale

----------


## nzfubz

Cheers everyone for the advice.

----------


## Spanners

Saiga puts you into open. 

I've been using a Winchester 1897 trench gun copy recently  :Grin: 
Comedy of errors usually LOL

----------


## Mufasa

As Spanners said a Saiga or any box feed shotgun will put you into Open class. Normally I'd say get a Benelli M2 field or a Remington Versa Max, but due to a budget considerations I'd advise a Stoeger 3000 and you can buy the extra odds and ends (enlarged bolt release, extended tube (Nordic components  Benelli Nova tube fits with a bit of jiggery pokery)etc)) as money arises. Avoid Benelli M3 and M4s. The M4 is limited in its magazine capacity, heavy and all around inferior option to the M2 field. Although some of the cheaper semi options like Mossberg 930 SPX come with ghost ring sights, I think they are less than ideal. Go semi, some people run a pump really well but there is a reason none of the top end competitors use them outside of the divisions that suit them.

----------


## jakesae101

I shoot a Breda grizzly breda used to own benelli and designed the recoil system they use its a benelli sbe2 but about a grand less than one only disadvantage is the long barrel but it doesn't bother me being able to use up to 3.5 inch rounds has its advantages

----------


## HBWayne

I have a Benelli m2 for sale, with the briley big handle, action release and chokes. check out the f/s (down to about page three) or trade me.

----------


## Simon

Mossberg 930SPX

----------


## possummatti

Remington 11-87 cant go wrong.

----------

